# How do I enable port forwarding?



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

I want to set up a Dedicated server and my friend said I needed to enable port forwarding for people to see my server cause currently no one else but me can. Thanks


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2008)

On your Router. Type the address it be some thing like 192.168.1.1 look in the manual of your router. O yeah should have a password in there too maybe some thing like Admin.

O yeah what Router do you have ?..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

I got it OEM so no manual. D-LINK EBR 2310


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2008)

Check what revision your router is 
http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=478&sec=0#manual

Main link to it
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=478


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

got to: www.portforward.com


----------



## panchoman (May 18, 2008)

http://www.portforward.com for all of your port forwarding needs


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

What is your server used for? If it's FTP then forward ports 20 and 21 from the router to your server's internal IP address. If it's a game server then forward that port, etc.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

idk about any of this stuff I just want to get my TF2 dedicated server working lol...


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2008)

forward ports 27015 and 27020

Likely there's more sorry don't play TF2 not my type of FPS.

If it still not working you could try DMZ your router this will open EVERY port for a local IP.

If you want to know your local IP addres use the IPConfig in a dos box.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 19, 2008)

You might also want to try things like making sure your PC is not set to private, then its invisible. Also, make sure your firewall is not disabling things like file sharing, or stealthing your pc.


----------

